# riley western



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have walk, jog, and a lope here. I had a lope shot that looks better but I think this is more where we are at without are draw reigns. The speed is actually pretty good, faster then a peanut roller but fairly decent. Our head set is the issue. Still working it. He did place in every class, we were between 5th and 7th out of 14 riders through out the day... So anyway critique away. 

Thanks!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I just had an "AHA!" moment.
Well, if the last picture is indeed the lope picture.
Now I know why WP horses look so odd at the lope, the last picture explained it... kinda. With the pure gait, the horse should be in complete suspension before the outside hind comes down. You can see in that picture that the inside front hasn't even left the ground. It's almost a mix between a jog and lope.
I would honestly work on getting that gait pure, otherwise you're setting him up to become a peanut roller *blech*
Are you using draw reins with another set of reins too, or are you still just using the one set? 
(pssssst - rein  )


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Even at the lope, you should be able to just slightly pick up on one rein to encourage him to drop his head (thought I like it where it's at ). Of course though, that is depending on how he was trained. He is certainly a gorgeous horse.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

teehee... I saw that "reign" when I hit submit and was too lazy to edit. Can you believe I have been spelling it wrong like that for so long? 

Am I on the wrong lead in that pic? I will add a couple more as soon as I get them...and that is an issue I have, he breaks to a trot in the back when he gets really slow and that is bad bad, not only is it miserable to ride but it makes him look broken so we are working on that.... It's really hard 

I'm in a snaffle w/ draw reins or regular reins and a training fork and a snaffle. I just can't handle all those reins at once. I try... part of why is head is so up at the lope is because I do not put that port bit in his mouth until right before I go in the show ring and then it takes me a while to figure how how to ask him to drop it w/out "snatching". I talked to a guy at the show and he was like, "it just takes practice"... I hate that answer! LOL...


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I think you have a lovely horse! and atleast yours will lope LOL my girl has a great walk/jog but no lope what so ever and when i do canter her she get so hyper and its so frustrating! I think you should work him in his show bit more that way you both are used to it at show time!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agree with CR, part of the problem may be that you both are not getting enough schooling in the show bit. I would school in it all the time when you are not using draw reins.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The reason I commented about draw reins - if you aren't using two reins (regular set and draw) then you are not using the equipment properly. 
He is on the correct lead, the problem is that he's not doing the gait properly. 
Here is where his legs should be when that outside hind is contacting the dirt:
















In your picture, he hasn't even pushed off from his inside front - this is a very big problem, in my opinion. He needs to be encouraged to lope properly instead of mixing up gaits.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I just had to say that I love him! He is stunning!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

well you have a super cute horse and i am jacking the info off of this thread to learn  haha


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...So... More forward motion but coming from the hind end? Push him out and use the reins to give him a... wall right? like push him forward but keep him back... I think I know what you are saying. I'm holding him back first and pushing forward second which is giving him a broken gait... so push him forward while holding him back... ? RIGHT?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Impulsion should ALWAYS come first. Then collection. If you don't have impulsion, you don't have collection.


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

cutee !


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

No critique from me, as I know nothing about western. I just wanted to say I think Riley is gorgeous!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Impulsion should ALWAYS come first. Then collection. If you don't have impulsion, you don't have collection.


 
More people need to understand this!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> More people need to understand this!


Understanding it and achieving it are two very different things!


Thanks for saying he's pretty guys! We are working really hard. I figure he's not doing bad for only being 3 1/2! The advice offered has been great!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL I know, I know. I had this issue with Tana!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not familiar with Western riding so I don't have much of a critique, but the first thing that popped into my mind was "dang, that horse is HEALTHY". I can tell he's very well cared for and you should be proud of that. :wink: His coat is gorgeous btw.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

He's beautiful!!! I'm still working on getting impulsion too lol.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Impulsion should ALWAYS come first. Then collection. If you don't have impulsion, you don't have collection.


 Ditto to this! 

Get your horse driving PROPERLY from behind, and you two will be fabulous together...please please please don't just aim for "Slow" gaits, because slow does not mean he is collected, and certainly will not mean he is comfortable. I hate the WP scene because the horses that DO still seem to win the most have such slow gaits that they aren't even a true trot or canter anymore...I have judged a few shows, and got GLARES from people when I would place a horse who might be moving faster than a horse who had extensive training in WP...but I'm not looking at how much silver, or how slow a horse is going, I want to see the implusion of those gaits, and how much of a pleasure that horse seems to be to ride. I also want to see a horse who is comfortable doing all three gaits; not one who is doing 'made up' gaits.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

mom2pride said:


> Ditto to this!
> 
> Get your horse driving PROPERLY from behind, and you two will be fabulous together...please please please don't just aim for "Slow" gaits, because slow does not mean he is collected, and certainly will not mean he is comfortable. I hate the WP scene because the horses that DO still seem to win the most have such slow gaits that they aren't even a true trot or canter anymore...I have judged a few shows, and got GLARES from people when I would place a horse who might be moving faster than a horse who had extensive training in WP...but I'm not looking at how much silver, or how slow a horse is going, I want to see the implusion of those gaits, and how much of a pleasure that horse seems to be to ride. I also want to see a horse who is comfortable doing all three gaits; not one who is doing 'made up' gaits.


Thank you, this is quite true.
I do have to stress again that it is extremely important to use 2 sets of reins when using draw reins, otherwise you are abusing the equipment.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...I will try to figure out the two sets of reins, but I won't lie to you. Right now I am using only the draw reins. I just can't seem to be able to manage 2 sets of reins at once.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

My old show horse and I did western pleasure, and she four beated ridiculously. It's hard to stop, especially when they think that's what you want from them since they get away with it a couple of times. To correct her I would squeeze her and apply LIGHT pressure on her bit until her head was low but she was really driving from behind. It always felt like I was moving WAY too fast for a pleasure class, but not four beating is much more important than being slow. If both you, and your horse, look happy and comfortable at the lope, even if it's a little faster, you'll place well in the class still- in my experience.
I think that Riley is SO handsome, and you're doing a great job as he's only 3! He's so shiny and healthy... beautiful job with him! Good luck in the future.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sorry I really don't mean to be disrespectful, but draw reins are supposed to be used with regular reins... if you are just using the one set, then you are misusing the equipment. 
One of my pet peeves is misused tack, and unfortunately draw reins already have a bad rap.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I'm sorry I really don't mean to be disrespectful, but draw reins are supposed to be used with regular reins... if you are just using the one set, then you are misusing the equipment.
> One of my pet peeves is misused tack, and unfortunately draw reins already have a bad rap.


...I know... 

I just havent figured out how to manage all those reigns at once yet. But I feel like I need to tell you what tack I'm using and how, otherwise I can't get a "real" critique. You know I'm "mis-using" my reigns, which means if I have issues becuase of it, you'll understand why and may be able to help me get past it. I am trying to figure out how to use them properly and if I get myself to that point, I'll let ya know... for now...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I mispelled it again...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I know nothin bout proper western pleasure, but you both look so purdy :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I know nothin bout proper western pleasure, but you both look so purdy :lol:


Ah shucks... thanks Miss Vida....


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm thinking you wanted more of a critique of Riley than yourself but I figure it can't hurt to mention some things about your horsemanship/position so you know.  

In the first picture, you look slouchy. Sit up straight, roll your shoulders back, stick your chest out, and look up. I don't know what the "style" is in your area, but where I am your free arm for pleasure should hang pretty much straight with a slight bend at the elbow so it's not stiff. Don't rest it it on your thigh, let your hand hang slightly behind.

Second picture, caught you at a moment where you look like you'd rather be anywhere but on that horse lol! (I'm sure that's not the case though!) Again, sit up straight and roll your shoulders back. I'm assuming this was from your horsemanship class, and in that case your free arm needs some fixing. Lock your elbow to your side and keep your arm straight, not folded across in front of you or sticking out sideways.  Here is something that may differ from you. I try to keep my elbow at a 90 degree angle, not tipped down. I know some people prefer to keep it down even with their rein hand. 

Third picture, your rein hand is like you're playing a piano. Try to keep it thumbside up. 

Also, I would suggest getting your hat shaped.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

The only thing i see is that your top line looks unbalanced in the walk pic, it looks rather low, rather than level or slightly below, but of course I am a stickler about top line and headset. It looks much much better in the jog!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! Mira... ugh, I try so hard to sit up and I keep resorting to slouching! It's like I can't sink deep w/out slouching. I will try even harder! The one picture w/ my arm bent is the equitation class. All other classes I let my hand drop. The eq class they make you carry it that way. Not sure why. I just follow suit....

Sit up straight...sit up straight... sit up straigt... it's too hard!


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

Ask for more collection what he is in fact doing is just as you suspect trotting in the back and cantering in the front and if i miss my guess when you ride him he feels disconnected push a little more with your leg and ask him for his face oh and he is a beautiful horse


----------



## HorseGurl27 (Oct 13, 2009)

Just want to say thats one good lookin horse!


----------



## Hunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey, Just a thought, I think most people have got it about right, but try working on just a right lope. Forget everything but the leads, take him out for a run on a long grass road, he will run till he fingures out that it is easier to run the proper way, then like that. Just let him run. I solved my horses leads problem by doing this, and taught him how to run too..

I show too westurn too, so I know how difficult it can be, but this may help alot!


----------



## Skeeter9 (Sep 3, 2009)

Just some words of encouragement!! If you keep working on the impulsions/correct gait thing you will eventually get it - it will take a some time but be soooo worth it! 

As for working with double reins - maybe there's a video on You Tube that might help you, or maybe someone on here has a video???? Sometimes watching someone else handle double sets of reins, then practicing yourself just at the standstill or walk can really help you learn. This will just take practice, too.


----------

